# NEW HD channels



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

any hew HD channels coming ?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=187996


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

No - we have too many to watch now.

Get rid of some of the trash, pseudo-HD channels and improve what's left.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Please use the thread linked to in post #2... we don't need multiple threads on this particular topic.

Thread closed._


----------

